# contender?



## robert carter (Feb 21, 2013)

Howdy, My Wife wants a Contender after seeing the pic of the Young Lady with the pink one and the antelope. She currently has 3 pistols she plinks with but wants to start back hunting with me this year. Shots will be 25 yards or less. We hunt thick places with a longbow hunting mindset.
 Questions....where do you recommend getting one? Keep in mind I live in South Ga.
 What caliber to get for close range deer?
 Barrel length?
 any other thing you can think of for a beginner.RC


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 21, 2013)

Shoot Robert since the ranges will so short I would go with a 44magnum. TC has a ton of options, I know the 7x30 waters is a popular caliber in the contender but dont know how the recoil would be since it is actually a rifle round. 

http://www.tcarms.com/firearms/g2ContenderPistols.php


----------



## rharp (Feb 21, 2013)

A 10" 357 maximum if you reload has less recoil than a 44 mag but has plenty of power for deer to 100 plus yards.If you don't reload a 41 mag also kicks less.The Max and the 41 also shoot a little flatter than the 44. I have all three and they all do well.If you reload there are are several good calibers. What length barrel are you thinking about.The  10" is lighter and is easier to shoot offhand where the 14" almost always needs some type of rest.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 21, 2013)

Since it is for your wife, I would suggest something along the lines of the 6, 6.5 or 7TCU.  They are a .223 that is necked up and blown out a bit.  Recoil is very low, barrels are plentiful and they are great deer rounds.

I would definitely stay away from the .44 Mag.  It is pretty brutal in the Contender due to the lighter weight and no cylinder gap, so velocities are increased, and therefore recoil.

Another great round is the .30 Reese.  It is a .38 special case that is necked down to .30 cal.  It can spit out a 125 grain bullet at over 2000 FPS.  Barrels for this one are a custom-only proposition.

As for barrel length, 10 inches will be more than sufficient.

Finding a frame might be difficult, but I would check at places like Gander Mountain or pawn shops.  TC has had production of Contender frames "on hold" for a while now.
If you don't mind buying online, places like Specialty Pistols or GunBroker will have them regularly.


----------



## steveus (Feb 28, 2013)

Will she put a scope on it, or use iron sights?  This may make a difference. For "pistol calibers" I'd say .44mag which will also shoot a .44 special, or for "rifle calibers" I'd say the good 'ol .30-30.  My .30-30 Win 14" barrel shoots factory 150gr inside 3/4" groups at 100yds.
If she's talking really close, I'd shoot .44 specials in the .44mag barrel, maybe even with iron sights.  Not much recoil.

Steve


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 28, 2013)

6.8spc is my choice it's the one I switched to after I found out how hard brass was to get for the 7x30 waters. A contender is a heavy pistol which would soak up recoil. But I still wouldn't recommend a 44mag. The 6.8 can be reloaded to all kinds of .270 bullets close range 130gr soft point would hurt the deer but mine is blast to shoot with out the recoil of a 44 the 7x30 I killed a deer with but the 6.8 ballistically flys better hits harder and doesn't kick near as bad.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. She will put a scope on it but will not shoot long shots. Probably less than 30 yards.Will the 44 special do good on deer with light recoil at that range?


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 1, 2013)

As long as they aren't light .44 special rounds, she should be fine Robert.  Stay away from the hollow points.  A Keith style lead bullet, or good softpoint should shoot through deer and hogs.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 2, 2013)

I cant add much, but ya'll got me excited and I cant wait to see what she ends up getting...........and her first Kill With it!


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 2, 2013)

RC,

Unless you're going to reload, stick with common rounds that work. 44 rem mag (44 special). 45 Longcolt, or if you wanna get in to rifle calibers, 30-30, and 35rem are both good TC pistol choices.

Oh yea. And get her a shootin stick to rest off of.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 2, 2013)

Robert, I killed a many with the ol' 30-30, light kicking and puts a whammy on them. Easy to find ammo too. I think I was shooting plain old 150 gr out of it.


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Robert, I killed a many with the ol' 30-30, light kicking and puts a whammy on them. Easy to find ammo too. I think I was shooting plain old 150 gr out of it.



Gotta buddy that shoots that caliber with a 10" barrel and the same round.......... I want that gun!


----------



## robert carter (Mar 5, 2013)

Ya`ll know where one is at for sale?RC


----------



## trial&error (Mar 6, 2013)

edstc.com  That man has a huge selection in his store and does ffl transfers.


----------



## johnweaver (Mar 11, 2013)

Should check out THE OUTDOOR TRADER.  There is one on there every once in awhile.


----------



## BBowman (Mar 19, 2013)

RC, I just hunting with a 6.5" 357 S&W 686. I use 158 grain jdsp. It has light recoil. It will work for the way you hunt. I can get my hands on a 7x30 in a TC that is for sale and possibly take it home in the next couple of weeks. Just some food for thought. Take care and tell Tammy hey from the couch mouse.


----------



## rosewood (Mar 21, 2013)

I can tell you, the 10" 44mag kicks like a mule.  I hated it.  My 14" 7-30 waters is far more manageable.  The .35 also is a big stout in my opinion especially for a lady.  Maybe a .357 mag or the .30-30.  At those ranges, the .357 will do fine.  Best stick with ammo you can buy at wally world if you don't reload.  Also, recommend a G2 as it is easier to cock and de-cock if you decide not to shoot.  The older Contenders have to be opened to cock after you de-cock it.  Although, the G2 triggers are not as good.

By the way, Baxley ain't South GA.  Adel is.


----------



## ejs1980 (Mar 21, 2013)

Glad to see someone finally reccomend the 357 mag. For the ranges you mention I would probably get a revolver. The 44 mag is rough in the contender. If she wants to go the contender route I would start with a 357 mag and if she likes it have the barrel sent off and have the chamber recut to 357 max.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Mar 21, 2013)

I shoot the Encore frame in 30-30 with a 15" barrel. I use standard Winchester 150 gr hollow points. This load is light recoil I shoot it one handed off of a shooting stick. Now keep in mind that I am 54 yrs young with carpel tunnel in my right wrist. This pistol is a little heavier than the contender but the recoil is very low. As to accuracy I'll just say the gun shoots better than I can shoot it. My longest kill on deer so far was a ranged 140 yards, my closest kill was 8 steps with me on the ground. 
Good luck with it, I'm sure she will enjoy it.


----------

